# كاميرات خفية | كاميرات صغيرة | كاميرات تجسس في مصر بأسعار مناسبة



## egypt1 (10 يوليو 2013)

[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كاميرات مراقبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] صغيرة،كاميرات مراقبة مخفية،كاميرات مراقبة خفية،الان في مصر [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]شركة دي سي اس تقدم كاميرات مراقبة صغيرة الحجم،و كذلك كاميرات مراقبة شكلها غير تقليدي و تكون مناسبة لتغطية الاماكن التي تمتاز بالمساحة الصغيرة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]،نرجو الاتصال (24 ساعة):01116888273 -01116888274[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot] و من أشكال [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرات المراقبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] الخفية المتوفرة لدينا: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 1.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( مخفية ) علي شكل مرايا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]




[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 2.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] علي شكل مادلية مفاتيح [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 3.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مرقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] علي شكل قلم جاف [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 4[/FONT][FONT=&quot].كاميرا مراقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( مخفية ): علي شكل علبة بلاستيك مربعة[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 5.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( مخفية ) علي شكل كاشف حريق [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] 6.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] ( مخفية ) علي شكل سبوت اضاءة: [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]7.[/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة صغيرة الحجم[/FONT][FONT=&quot] جدا و لا تلفت الانتباه:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]



[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]الاتصال(24 ساعة):01116888273[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]نرجو زيارة أقسام الموقع الالكتروني للشركة التالية[/FONT][FONT=&quot]:[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]شركة دى سى إس مصر للإتصالات الحديثة [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/fax-panasonic-laser-a4-super-activities-thermal.html[FONT=&quot]فاكسات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/pbx-pbx-ip-analogue-digital-panasonic.html[FONT=&quot]سنترالات[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/cctv-cameras-ip-wired-wireless-ir-night-vision-indoor-outdoor.html[FONT=&quot]كاميرات المراقبة[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/entercom-intercom-entrance-visual-audio.html[FONT=&quot]انتركم[/FONT][FONT=&quot]- [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/cct...den-cameras-portable-wired-wireless-cctv.html[FONT=&quot]كاميرات خفية[/FONT][FONT=&quot] - [/FONT]http://ar.deadcasesolutions.com/cct...door-outdoor/dvr-devices-cctv-equipments.html[FONT=&quot]أجهزة عرض وتسجيل[/FONT][FONT=&quot]DVR[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]www.dcsmisr.com[/FONT]​ [FONT=&quot]كاميرات مراقبة خفيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] & [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرا مراقبة مخفيه[/FONT][FONT=&quot] & [/FONT][FONT=&quot]كاميرات المرقبة الخفيه[/FONT]​ ******************************************​


----------

